# Shelf Height for Flemish Giant



## Meganc731 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was wondering if a shelf for a Flemish Giant should be higher than it would be for other buns?

Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 29, 2012)

How big is your Flemish? You'll want to be sure that some area of the cage is high enough that he can fully stretch upward without reaching a ceiling. 

I haven't had a Flemish, but I've had a French lop. He was in the 9lb range, so probably not near as large as a Flemish. With him I had a NIC cage with the levels spaced as high as one grid high. I could've gone a little higher.

So long as your bun can easily reach the upper levels, you can make them as high as you like. I'm thinking that going 2 or 3 squares up from the bottom of the 2nd grid might be a good height?


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 29, 2012)

They're are babies right now, but the mother seemed quite large to me. If I remember correctly normal shelf height would be 14-16 inches. I'm wondering if that's still a good height or if 18-20 is better. For right now height is not an issue. Before I invest too much money in a cage I want to see if I can potty train them. We have a large walk in shower that isn't used so we're going to gate off the doorway and keep them there while they're potty training. Essentially the fanciest rabbit cage ever!! LOL 

Megan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd probably go with a lower shelf height for a Flemish Giant. They are big rabbits are not too agile, so jumping up and down can be harder for them. Having a lower step to get to the level or a ramp could help as well. You could do maybe 1/2 or 3/4 of a grid tall rather than a full grid. 
Rabbits can fit under things fairly well, so I would not worry too much about the space under the level as long as the rabbit can come in and out easily. As long as the level is not over the whole cage, there should be space for a rabbit to stretch up if they wanted to.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 29, 2012)

NIC grids can vary a little in size but they are usually 12" making the shelf for a NIC cage that height. I just measured my current cage (not a NIC) and my shelf is 13" high. I have small buns in the 5 lb range. 

Maybe your estimate of about 18" would be about right. 

How many buns do you have? Are you planning on bonding them? (I assume you are aware that they may stop getting along when hormones kick in.) The shower idea sounds interesting!


----------



## Troller (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm, I have to extrapolate here, but the second level for Conan's cage is 28in and I got a ramp leading up to it. That's just too high, as I believe 20in would be and I'd put that at the upmost limit. I'd think what's good for the usual rabbits should be good for them as both vets and breeders tell me Flemish aren't the most hoppy or agile and as they get older its tougher on them.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Troller said:


> Hmm, I have to extrapolate here, but the second level for Conan's cage is 28in and I got a ramp leading up to it. That's just too high, as I believe 20in would be and I'd put that at the upmost limit. I'd think what's good for the usual rabbits should be good for them as both vets and breeders tell me Flemish aren't the most hoppy or agile and as they get older its tougher on them.



You make good points. I don't know what the normal height of a Flemish wold be -- I was wondering how high his ears would go if he sat under a 12" shelf. I also thought 20" sounded a bit high but 18" doesn't sound so bad. But I don't have a Flemish.

I do think my little buns could handle a 16" shelf if they had to. But based on what you are saying, maybe 16" would be a better shelf height for her Flemishes?


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 29, 2012)

Blue eyes said:


> NIC grids can vary a little in size but they are usually 12" making the shelf for a NIC cage that height.


Just making a friendly correction. NIC grids are 14" NOT 12". I just got 2 boxes of them today and measured them to be sure.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd recommend 28'' (2-grid) spacing between levels for lots of room to stretch up, but a landing halfway between levels so that the jumps to get up to higher levels are only 14'' - that's what I did for my bunnies:


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info!! I had originally thought they would tend to be less agile but then I got them home and they were much more active and agile than I expected. Of course they are babies yet so I wasn't sure. 

As for the shower, I think they're going to love it, it's all tiled so it will be comfy for them. There's even a window in the shower! I just remember struggling to find the right cage the first time we had bunnies and I spent SO much money and time coming up with the right thing. This time around I'd first like to see if I can litter train them before I decide on a style of cage. My first bun was a German Angora, he wasn't perfectly litter trained but was pretty good. Then I got a female Jersey Wooley and I've decided she was the culprit. She was just a messy girl and I ended up with a wire bottom cage. I would like to avoid that this time around, but they may get miffed if the litter training works out and I take away their stylish tiled digs  

Thanks again!
Megan


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 30, 2012)

ldoerr said:


> Just making a friendly correction. NIC grids are 14" NOT 12". I just got 2 boxes of them today and measured them to be sure.



I used to have boxes and boxes of grids. I had different brands and they were not all the same size. There was at least an inch difference in size with some of them. They all had the smaller square openings, but I had to be sure to find matching grids whenever I made a new cage or they wouldn't match up.

I sold ALL of them in a garage sale when we moved and had to severely downsize. 

That said, I guess it's a good idea for NIC builders to purchase the grids first before measuring to cut any flooring or shelves.


----------

